# موسوعة ملفات الهندسة المدنية | Civil Engineering Files Hub



## EngZilla (17 يونيو 2022)

موسوعة ملفات الهندسة المدنية | Civil Engineering Files Hub.

نستمر في تقديم هذة السلسلة لكم سلسلة موسوعة ملفات الهندسة المدنية والتي اخذت منا مجهود جبار في تجميع وتنسيق ورفع الملفات ونشرها لحضراتكم حتي تعم الفائدة والاستفاده علي الجميع. تم حتي الان رفع ونشر عدد 10 اجزاء من موسوعة ملفات الهندسة المدنية وهي كالتالي:-

موسوعة الخرسانة المسلحة








موسوعة ملفات الخرسانة المسلحة | Reinforced Concrete Files - ملفات الهندسة المدنية | CengFiles


نقدم لكم اليوم مفاجئة من العيار الثقيل لن تجد مثيلا لها علي اي موقع او صفحة علي الانترنت. الا وهي موسوعة ملفات الخرسانة المسلحة (تصميم انشائي + تحليل انشائي + تكنولوجيل خرسانة + رياح وزلازل) موسوعة ملفات الخرسانة المسلحة هي مجموعة ملفات وكتب ودورات تم تجميعها علي مدار سنوات وتم ترتيبها وتنسيقها...




www.cengfiles.com





موسوعة ادارة المشروعات








موسوعة ملفات ادارة المشروعات الهندسية | Projects Management Files - ملفات الهندسة المدنية | CengFiles


نقدم لكم اليوم موسوعة ملفات ادارة المشروعات الهندسية وهي عبارة عن تجميعة لكل ما يتعلق بادارة المشروعات الهندسية من كتب ومحاضرات وكورسات وشروحات برامج وشهادات. مقدمة عن ادارة المشروعات الهندسية. ادارة المشروعات الهندسية هي دراسة أكاديمية تهدف الجمع بين الهندسة وإدارة المشاريع لمساعدة المهندسين...




www.cengfiles.com





موسوعة المكتب الفني








موسوعة ملفات المكتب الفني | Technical Office Files - ملفات الهندسة المدنية | CengFiles


نقدم لكم اليوم موسوعة اكثر من رائعة وهي موسوعة ملفات المكتب الفني. وهي تجميعة رائعة لجميع الملفات التي تتعلق باعمال المكتب الفني ومهام مهندس المكتب الفني. تعرف إيـــه عن المكتـــب الفني ؟. كتير من المهندسين حديثي التخرج والطلبة ممكن يكونوا مش عارفين إيه المقصود تحديداً بمصطلح "مكتب فني" و إيه هي...




www.cengfiles.com





موسوعة الاساسات والتربة








موسوعة ملفات ميكانيكا التربة وهندسة الاساسات | Soil and Foundation Engineering Files - ملفات الهندسة المدنية | CengFiles


نقدم لكم اليوم موسوعة رائعة من ملفات ميكانيكا التربة وهندسة الاساسات تم تجميعها وترتيبها بعناية فائقة وجودة عالية. تحتوي علي جميع الداتا الي تتعلق بمجال هندسة التربة والاساسات من كتب ومراجع ومحاضرات جامعية وكورسات وشروحات. اقرا ايضا: موسوعة ملفات الخرسانة المسلحة موسوعة ملفات المكتب الفني موسوعة...




www.cengfiles.com





موسوعة هندسة الطرق








موسوعة ملفات هندسة الطرق | Highway Engineering Files - ملفات الهندسة المدنية | CengFiles


نقدم لكم اليوم موسوعة رائعة من ملفات هندسة الطرق تم تجميعها وترتيبها بعناية فائقة وجودة عالية. تحتوي علي جميع الداتا الي تتعلق بمجال هندسة الطرق من كتب ومراجع ومحاضرات جامعية وكورسات وشروحات للتصميم الانشائي والهندسي للطرق وشروحات لبرامج تصميم الطرق. اقرا ايضا: موسوعة ملفات الخرسانة المسلحة...




www.cengfiles.com





موسوعة السكك الحديد








موسوعة ملفات هندسة السكك الحديدية | Railway Engineering Files - ملفات الهندسة المدنية | CengFiles


نقدم لكم اليوم موسوعة جديدة بعنوان موسوعة ملفات هندسة السكك الحديدية. وكما عودناكم في السابق وفي الموسوعات السابقة التي قدمناها لكم بجودة الملفات المقدمة وترتيبها بشكل جيد وممتاز. اتمني ان تنال اعجابكم ورضاكم وتحققوا منها الاستفادة القصوي. أقرأ أيضا: موسوعة الخرسانة المسلحة موسوعة المكتب الفني...




www.cengfiles.com





موسوعة شروحات البرامج الهندسية








موسوعة شروحات البرامج الهندسية | كتب وكورسات وشروحات جميع البرامج الهندسية المعروفة. - ملفات الهندسة المدنية | CengFiles


نقدم لكم اليوم في موقعنا "موقع ملفات الهندسة المدنية" جزء جديد من موسوعتنا لملفات الهندسة المدنية وهو عن البرامج الهندسية وشروحات البرامج الهندسية. وهذا الجزء يعتبر من اهم الاجزاء في سلسلة موسوعة ملفات الهندسة المدنية نظرا لمدي اهمية تعلم البرامج الهندسية الحديثة لاي مهندس مدني وطالب هندسة...




www.cengfiles.com





موسوعة اسئلة المقابلات الشخصية








اهم اسئلة المقابلات الشخصية للمهندس المدني | Questions in civil engineering - ملفات الهندسة المدنية | CengFiles


نقدم لكم اليوم مجموعة رائعة من اهم الاسئلة الشائعة والتي تتكرر كثيرا في المقابلات الشخصية عند التقدم لوظيفة مهندس مدني. والتي يجب ان يكون كل مهندس مدني علي دراية تامة باجاباتها النموذجية حتي يكون جاهزا للرد اثناء مقابلات العمل. أقرأ أيضا: موسوعة الخرسانة المسلحة موسوعة المكتب الفني موسوعة ادارة...




www.cengfiles.com





موسوعة التشطيبات








موسوعة ملفات التشطيبات المعمارية | Architectural Finishings - ملفات الهندسة المدنية | CengFiles


نقدم لكم اليوم تجميعة اكثر من رائعة في التشطيبات المعمارية وهي عباره عن مجموعة ملفات تم تجميعها وترتيبها وتقسيمها حسب انواع التشطيبات المعمارية المعروفة. وهذه الموسوعة او التجميعه لا غني عنها لاي مهندس مدني او مهندس معماري او اي شخص يعمل في مجال التشطيبات المعمارية. ما هي التشطيبات المعمارية؟...




www.cengfiles.com





موسوعة المصاعد








موسوعة المصاعد | تصميم وتنفيذ المصاعد الكهربية والهيدروليكية. - ملفات الهندسة المدنية | CengFiles


نقدم لكم اليوم موسوعة رائعة ضمن موسوعتنا موسوعة ملفات الهندسة المدنية واليوم في هذا المقال نقدم لكم موسوعة المصاعد "تصميم وتنفيذ المصاعد الكهربية والهيدروليكية" ستجد فيها كل شئ يتعلق باعمال تصميم وتنفيذ المصاعد في المباني والمنشات المختلفة. شاهد ايضا: موسوعة ملفات الهندسة المدنية تعريف المصاعد...




www.cengfiles.com






جميع الملفات مضغوطة وبروابط مباشرة من سيرفر ميديافاير وتحتوي علي كلمة سر لفك الضغط " cengfiles.com "​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (17 يونيو 2022)

انت تستحق أسمي كلمات الشكر والتقدير علي هذا المجهود الجبار في جمع وتبويب وترتيب هذا الكنز من العلم والمعرفة....
بارك الله فيك مهندسنا القدير...
وتقبل خالص شكري وتحياتي وتقديري....


----------



## EngZilla (18 يونيو 2022)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> انت تستحق أسمي كلمات الشكر والتقدير علي هذا المجهود الجبار في جمع وتبويب وترتيب هذا الكنز من العلم والمعرفة....
> بارك الله فيك مهندسنا القدير...
> وتقبل خالص شكري وتحياتي وتقديري....


الف شكر ليك مهندسنا الكريم .... تحياتي لك.


----------



## EngZilla (18 يونيو 2022)

*تحديث 02 *

موسوعة التنفيذ والاشراف









موسوعة ملفات التنفيذ والاشراف - ملفات الهندسة المدنية | CengFiles


نقدم لكم اليوم موسوعة اخري من سلسلة موسوعة ملفات الهندسة المدنية وهي موسوعة ملفات التنفيذ والاشراف. تم تجميع الملفات وتنسيقها بعناية كبيرة وتم رفعها علي سيرفر ميديافاير برابط واحد للتحميل بحجم 8.5 جيجابايت. موسوعة ملفات التنفيذ والاشراف مقدمة عن هندسة التنفيذ والاشراف. كان يتمّ إنشاء البناء...




www.cengfiles.com


----------



## tarek elattar (18 يونيو 2022)

EngZilla قال:


> موسوعة ملفات الهندسة المدنية | Civil Engineering Files Hub.
> 
> نستمر في تقديم هذة السلسلة لكم سلسلة موسوعة ملفات الهندسة المدنية والتي اخذت منا مجهود جبار في تجميع وتنسيق ورفع الملفات ونشرها لحضراتكم حتي تعم الفائدة والاستفاده علي الجميع. تم حتي الان رفع ونشر عدد 10 اجزاء من موسوعة ملفات الهندسة المدنية وهي كالتالي:-
> 
> ...


 الف الف الف شكر لكم


----------



## amrcivil (19 يونيو 2022)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## EngZilla (21 يونيو 2022)

*تحديث 03

موسوعة شيتات اكسل (تصميم وحصر وتخطيط والمزيد......)*









موسوعة شيتات الاكسل | Excel Spreadsheets - ملفات الهندسة المدنية | CengFiles


تحميل شيتات اكسل - اكبر مجموعة شيتات اكسل للمهندس المدني للحصر والتصميم وادارة المشاريع والتسعير وحساب التكاليف تحميل برابط مباشر من ميديافاير




www.cengfiles.com






*موسوعة المساحه الهندسيه*









موسوعة ملفات المساحة الهندسية | Surveying - ملفات الهندسة المدنية | CengFiles


تحميل موسوعة ملفات المساحة الهندسية برابط واحد من ميديافاير. اكبر مجموعة ملفات لعلم المساحة علي الانترنت علي موقع ملفات الهندسة المدنية.




www.cengfiles.com


----------



## Eng.zeky (25 يونيو 2022)

حزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## EngZilla (1 يوليو 2022)

موسوعة هندسة المطارات









موسوعة ملفات هندسة المطارات | Airports Engineering - ملفات الهندسة المدنية | CengFiles


استكمالا لما تم تقديمة من اجزاء سابقة في سلسلة موسوعة ملفات الهندسة المدنية. اليوم نقدم لكم جزء اخر جديد وهو موسوعة ملفات هندسة المطارات. وهذة الموسوعة تحتوي علي العديد من الملفات المهمة التي تخص مجال هندسة المطارات مثل:- كتب ومراجع في هندسة المطارات محاضرات جامعية في هندسة المطارات ملفات عن...




www.cengfiles.com


----------



## EngZilla (28 نوفمبر 2022)

*مكتبة ملفات الهندسة المدنية | Cengfiles Library*​
مكتبة ملفات الهندسة المدنية هي اكبر مكتبة للمهندس المدني علي الانترنت تحتوي علي كم هائل من الكتب والمحاضرات والكورسات والبرامج التي يحتاجها المهندس المدني.
مشاهدة المرفق 121517​
*حجم المكتبة 700 جيجابايت وتحتوي علي اكثر من 60 الف ملف.*

مشاهدة المرفق 121518​
*1. موسوعة ملفات الهندسة المدنية ( النسخة الغير مضغوطة)*

عبارة عن تجميعة رائعة من الكتب والملفات والمحاضرات في الهندسة المدنية تم تجميعها وترتيبها وتنظيمها بعناية شديدة لمنع تكرار الملفات او وجود اي ملفات ليس لها اهمية. وتتكون من 20 موسوعة مرفوعة بالكامل علي جوجل درايف بنظام فولدرات مرتبة لسهولة التصفح والوصول السريع للملفات

*1. موسوعة الخرسانة المسلحة
2. موسوعة التنفيذ والاشراف
3. موسوعة المكتب الفني
4. موسوعة ادارة المشروعات الهندسية
5. موسوعة ميكانيكا التربة وهندسة الاساسات
6. موسوعة هندسة الطرق
7. موسوعة هندسة السكك الحديدية
8. موسوعة هندسة المطارات
9. موسوعة المساحة الهندسية
10. موسوعة الترميم والتدعيم
11. موسوعة كورسات وشروحات البرامج الهندسية
12. موسوعة شيتات الاكسل
13. موسوعة المنشات المعدنية
14. موسوعة التشطيبات المعمارية
15. موسوعة تصميم وتنفيذ المصاعد
16. موسوعة اسئلة في الهندسة الانشائية
17. موسوعة المحاضرات الجامعية
18. موسوعة مشاريع التخرج
19. موسوعة الصور الهندسية
20. موسوعة الاكواد الهندسية*​

*2. موسوعة ملفات الهندسة المدنية (النسخة المضغوطة)*

نفس الاقسام السابقة ولكن عبارة عن ملف واحد مضغوط لكل موسوعة لمن يريد تحميل الملفات دفعة واحدة والتصفح دون انترنت


*3. تحميلات البرامج الهندسية*

اكبر مجموعة برامج هندسية ممكن تشوفها علي النت


*• جميع البرامج وجميع الاصدارات (اوتوكاد, ريفت, روبوت, سيفل ثري دي, ثري دي ماكس, اوتوكاد ستركشر ديتيلينج, الايتابس, الساب, السيف, تيكلا, بريمافيرا, برامج الاوفيس, ميكروسوفت بروجيكت)*​
*• اكبر مكتبة فونتات للاوتوكاد لحل مشاكل الكتابة بالعربية*​
*• اكبر مكتبة ليسبات للاوتوكاد*​

*4. موسوعة الريفت*

اكبر مكتبة لبرنامج الريفت من اصدارات وفاميلي واضافات ومشاريع ريفت متكاملة


*• اصدارات الريفت الانشائي والمعماري*​
*• مكتبة الفاميلي الخاصة بالريفت*​
*• مكتبة مشاريع الريفت*​
*• مكتبة الاضافات الخاصة بالبرنامج*​


*5. اهم كتب ومؤلفات المهندسين البارزين في مجال الهندسة المدنية*
اقوي مجموعة مؤلفات وكتب لاهم وابرز المهندسين فس مجال الهندسة المدنية في مجلد واحد مرتب ومنظم



1. موقع المكتبة





مكتبة ملفات الهندسة المدنية - ملفات الهندسة المدنية | CengFiles


اكبر مكتبة للكتب والملفات والكورسات والمحاضرات في مجال الهندسة المدنية. بحجم 200 جيجابايت




www.cengfiles.com




2. صفحتنا علي فيسبوك








CengFiles - ملفات الهندسة المدنية


ملفات الهندسة المدنية | اكبر مكتبة للمهندس المدني علي الانترنت Taif, mekkah, Saudi Arabia, Taif, Saudi Arabia 26526




www.facebook.com


----------

